# Spearfishing near Brookings



## Strommy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm a college student at SDSU and was wondering if there was anyone else in this area that spearfish/bowfish. I'm brand new to spearfishing and will be trying my gear out for the first time tomorrow hopefully. I'm also working on getting my bow from back home.

Anyways, just wondering if anyone in the area would care to show me a few good spots since the water is so murky here.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i live in volga and also go to school in brookings, i bowfish but yeah the water latly has been way to murkey


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

maybe not to close to brookings, but there is a spearfishing tournament this weekend in pierre at oahe.. if the wind or rain hasn't been bad, the water there can be good.


----------

